# doggy fundraiser



## Deb (Dec 14, 2009)

I did a doggy fundraiser, with the local rescue. A very much last moment thing, in an unheated hall with about 15 dogs and 7 cats and a rabbit. 

We had oodles of fun petting them, and sales were pretty well there, made 8x stall costs (resulting in a big donation to the charity as its one I support) 

Much better than the silly exhibition hall thing! Now to see if I can find more of this kind of thing!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.  I did one this summer and it tied for my worst show of the year.  It cost me $100 to get in and I sold $200.  Lots of great dogs though.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 14, 2009)

Good going!


----------

